# Snow Event 1-11-09



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

A few from this morning!


----------



## thewhitestuff (Mar 18, 2007)

ncie truck keep them pics coming


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Is that a HFD sticker??


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

04f250fisher;710993 said:


> Is that a HFD sticker??


Yes it is! I have a few friends on the job in the city....


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

thewhitestuff;710918 said:


> ncie truck keep them pics coming


A few more of the truck....and the old 99 PS I owned


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics,
looks liek you had fun


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice pics keep em coming...


----------

